
Gift HN: Book Giveaway/Exchange - yan
So, inspired by jacquesm's giveaway of subdomains a few minutes ago, I'd like to start a HN book exchange/give away. I currently have a few recent CS classics that I no longer need and would be up for shipping them to someone in the continental US for just the cost of shipping. (Media mail is just a few dollars. If you really need the book and can't transfer money, I'll just cover the cost).<p>I encourage others to post books others might want that they no longer need and would be willing to either give them away, or trade for others.<p>edit: if contacting anyone in this thread by email, please prepend "HN Books: " to your subject. Also, please consider upvoting this thread if you think it's a good idea. The more eyeballs see this, the better it works.
======
Groxx
This _really_ needs a persistent website of some kind somewhere. Otherwise
this is practically doomed to obscurity in a week or so.

Unless this sort of thing is better suited to being highly temporary, with new
ones spawning whenever someone gets the itch? I don't see how, but I may not
be thinking of something.

~~~
silentbicycle
There's already bookmooch, bookcrossing, etc. Unfortunately, when bookmooch
released an open search API, people strip-mined collections for anything they
could re-sell for profit on amazon. It needs to be handled _very_ carefully.

~~~
weaksauce
make it tied to your hn account and have a karma limit? I know that it can be
easily gamed but as a low pass filter it would be fairly successful.

Have someone create an account on the site and then the site gives a token to
put in your profile to verify. After that it is linked.

------
jacquesm
Very nice!

Hm, this is an interesting development. Sort of a HN pay it forward.

The subdomain giveaway thread referred to is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1796231>

------
yan
And I'll start, I have the following books (will add a few later) that I can
send out for just the cost of shipping and a promise that they'll be useful to
you or you'll appreciate them as much as I did:

\- Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach (2nd ed) by Russell and Norvig
(hardcover)

\- Introduction to Algorithms (2nd ed) by Cormen, Leiserson, Rivest and Stein.
(hardcover)

(a few more will post tonight or tomorrow. shipping from nyc)

~~~
pcestrada
I'd love the AI book. My undergrad didn't cover any AI topics and so I've been
looking forward to spending some time with this book to get a deep
understanding of the subject matter. Skynet is my inspiration :) I'm in Boston
and happy to cover shipping.

------
jason_slack
I have the first three volumes of "The Art Of Computer Programming" Hard
bound, some scuffs on the covers but no other damage.

I also have some new RoR books that I bought and never used as well as a
number books on operating system design..

I also have a lot of C++ books and a lot of UNIX books.

Anyone have any really awesome Apple books for trade?

~~~
yan
I have Hillegass's "Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X (2nd ed)" if you're
interested and can ship. What OS books do you have?

~~~
jason_slack
I have the Hillegass book (he is a friend of mine).

I have: \- Modern Operating Systems \- Operating Systems Concepts \- Operating
Systems (Design and Implementation) \- Solaris Internals \- Design of the
FreeBSD Operating System

Sorry for being vague. I just dont have them in front of me right this
second...but I cab get more specific if you want.

~~~
yan
Hm I have Modern Operating Systems and Solaris Internals somewhere here I'd be
willing to put up also. (Hard to part with McKusick's fbsd book..) I'm
definitely going to add a bunch tonight.

------
techiferous
I've got a lot of books listed here, but you need to meet me in person to get
them (I'm in Boston): <http://github.com/bostonrb/bostonrb/wiki/BookSwap>

------
arjn
Neat!! I had a similar idea a while ago , for any books. The idea was to read
a book, then write your name/email in it and leave it somewhere where someone
else may pick it up and read. Then they in turn would write their name/emails
in it and leave it somewhere, and so on and so forth. It would be cool to see
how many people read that book after a couple of months/years.

~~~
nibot
<http://www.bookcrossing.com/>

~~~
arjn
Wooo! looks like i'm not the only one. though my intention was to leave the
book lying around in someplace like a cafe and where someone may pick it up
and continue the chain.

------
Mod_daniel
Introduction to Automata Theory, Languages and Computation; Hopcroft Ullmann
(the cinderella book), Object Oriented Python; Goldwasser Letscher, An
Introduction to Database Systems; Date, C Programming A Modern Approach; K.N
King, Mastering Algorithms with C Loudon, Computer Logic Designs and
Applications; Hsu. Live in Chicago, happy to help.

~~~
num1
Mastering Algorithms sounds great. I live in Tucson, AZ but could paypal you
shipping. Is there a particular type of book you would want to trade for? My
library is small but has a few gems.

~~~
Mod_daniel
Paypal would be fine, and no need to feel obligated to trade, I'm just trying
to lessen the load on my shelves, especially if someone will make use of it.
Hit me up danieltpeters at the mail of the great g ;)

------
dzlobin
Since Derek Sivers gave it to me and I've read through it, I think it'd be
cool to pass it forth.

Citizen Marketers [http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Marketers-When-People-
Message/...](http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Marketers-When-People-
Message/dp/1419596063)

It's not CS but it's an interesting read for those interested in product
evangelism

~~~
jason_slack
I would love to read this. I sent you an e-mail.

------
jimmyjim
I'm a first year CE student with not a lot of cash to spare-- I would
absolutely love either SICP or K&R's 'C Programming Language'. I have them
both in digital format, but it'd be extremely nice having them in dead-tree
format as well since I get eye strain from looking at the LCD screen for too
long.

~~~
jperras
I've got a copy of both, but I don't think I could part with them.

Got an Amazon wishlist?

~~~
jimmyjim
Now I do:

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/3SFSFIGEGKWS4>

------
fleitz
Just wondering, perhaps an opportunity here, is there anything like netflix
for books?

~~~
dzlobin
...the library

~~~
silentbicycle
And before you complain that your library doesn't have many good CS books,
look into inter-library loan. Libraries can often ship from other branch and
regional libraries, and sometimes from both public and academic libraries
throughout the US* (generally for a small fee, and be patient). I've borrowed
rare books (including the _Codex Seraphinianus_!) for several weeks through my
library, for $5.

Of course, if you have access to an academic library, particularly at a
university with a decent CS program, start there. Particularly if you're
looking for research papers, rather than books - it's _what they do_.

(I worked in a library for several years. <3.)

* I'm assuming you're in the US - I don't know about public libraries elsewhere.

------
djacobs
I have been eyeing SICP and the Norvig AI books at the bookstore for about 3
months now.

If anyone has one of these and is interested in any of the following, I'd love
to trade:

\- Artificial Minds

\- Scientific Integrity

\- Pragmatic Version Control Using Git

\- Thinking with Type (First Edition)

~~~
silentbicycle
While it's not exactly the same as _Pragmatic Version Control Using Git_, _Pro
Git_ (<http://progit.org/book/>) is available free online.

------
masterj
Parallel Programming in C with MPI and OpenMP by Michael J. Quinn

It's been kicking around in my closet for too long now. Free to any HNer who
could use it, though I'd appreciate it if shipping were covered.

------
glork
I've got a relatively new Wicket in Action (Apache Wicket), Code Complete, and
Rapid Development. I'd trade for some web programming books (CSS/JS/RoR). Mid-
atlantic USA.

~~~
p206
I am interested in code complete. I have "The Rails Way" by Fernandez and/or
"Rails Recipes" by Fowler.

~~~
glork
I'd be interested in The Rails Way, but I'll let you know in a week. I haven't
yet figured out a way to swap with guarantees that I'll actually receive what
I wanted. Now that I know someone is interested in it, I also decided to take
it off of the bookshelf and see if I should actually read it.

------
DizzyDoo
I'm a CS student in East Sussex, England. Having paid so, so much money to buy
Uni books, I would absolutely love anything to do with C++ and Python.
Anything at all.

~~~
jason_slack
I could offer up the Thinking in C++ series by Bruce Eckel unless that is to
beginning for you. Just pay shipping.

------
fogus
\- I have an extra copy of Goldberg's "Smalltalk80 the Language and its
implementation" (HC)

\- Also of the XINU Kernel osdev book (HC)

\- A copy of "House of Leaves" (HC)

~~~
silentbicycle
Could I get the House of Leaves off you? :) I've got a lot of old Lisp etc.
books, I could probably find something worth a trade. Contact info in my
profile, and I'm in Michigan.

------
eswat
If anyone wants a copy of The Design of Everyday Things, it’s yours. Covering
shipping from Canada would be much appreciated.

~~~
mrtron
I have heard that is a good design book - also located in Canada.

~~~
eswat
It’s yours. :)

------
ctravis
I can offer up REWORK by the 37 signals guys and/or Rules For Revolutionaries
by Guy Kawasaki

Just cover shipping from NYC

~~~
jason_slack
REWORK would be great. I am in San Jose. E-Mail me? E-Mail in profile.

~~~
jason_slack
I looked at my Profile and it does show my e-mail for sure...Yours does not
have one though..am I missing something obvious?

~~~
gte910h
There are two places you can put your email. Put it in both if you want it to
show up to others.

------
p206
I am willing to trade or give away Practical Cryptography by Niels Ferguson,
Bruce Schneier.

~~~
num1
I would love to accept it, would you like to trade for Rework, Just for Fun,
Getting Real, or any of my numerous books on Java/Linux/C/Game
development/AI/3D game development?

~~~
p206
Sounds good. How about an AI introductory book, if you have any?

~~~
num1
How does this look?

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Game-Example-Mat-
Buckland/...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Game-Example-Mat-
Buckland/dp/1556220782)

It's based on C++, and covers state machines, fuzzy logic, etc. It's a little
old so there is no mention of behavior trees, but it does cover goal-driven
behavior and is a great introduction to most techniques in AI.

you can email me at p206@briancloutier.com

------
jules
Statistical Mechanics and Thermodynamics by Garrod. I accidentally purchased 2
copies.

------
lovskogen
Anyone in Norway want to trade/get some books on design?

